# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Erectie pillen

## Pauldeleng

wat kan ik verwachten van erectie pillen

----------


## Raimun

> wat kan ik verwachten van erectie pillen


*normaler wijze "" 'n erectie ""*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kuifje

hoi
oppassen als je iets aan je hart hebt.
ik persoonlijk mag dit goedtje niet nemen omdat ik hartpatient ben.
eerst aan je dokter vragen en is het wel nodig

----------


## natuurzorg

probeer anders een natuurlijke viagra op basis van granaatappel: http://www.naturamedicatrix.fr/nl/ge...r-jacob-s.html het effect is pas duidelijk vanaf een lange inname. Maar is ook zeer goed voor het hart!

----------


## Alex

> wat kan ik verwachten van erectie pillen


Kijk hier eens Paul: http://www.erectieproblemenoplossen....op-een-rijtje/ alle erectiepillen op een rijtje

----------

